# Under the Stairs Vivarium



## Andrdavies (Aug 19, 2014)

i have had the viv delivered last night which i have spoke about on here, it has come out a lot better than I could have imagined.

here are some pictures of the empty shell, now the hard work decoring it and get the equipment in




























Let me know your thoughts

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks fabulous , even though its still empty . .. although I'd move it to the RIGHT a few inches so the slanted , diagonal edge is about 4" away from the stairs .. I little gap all around will make it stand out a bit more IMHO .. It may sound like a daft idea after having made that shape but try it and see . 
I see things slightly different to many , you may not like it but there's nothing lost ..


----------



## Andrdavies (Aug 19, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> It looks fabulous , even though its still empty . .. although I'd move it to the RIGHT a few inches so the slanted , diagonal edge is about 4" away from the stairs .. I little gap all around will make it stand out a bit more IMHO .. It may sound like a daft idea after having made that shape but try it and see .
> I see things slightly different to many , you may not like it but there's nothing lost ..


Zincubus the floor is unlevel I have to level the viv as it wont go to the right as it is hard up against the wall,


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Andrdavies said:


> Zincubus the floor is unlevel I have to level the viv as it wont go to the right as it is hard up against the wall,


It's probably just the angle of the photos , front on I guess there's a decent gap , incidentally I just noticed a small gap in one of the lower pics . I just thought that the diagonal edge was touching the sloping stairs ...


----------



## Andrdavies (Aug 19, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> It's probably just the angle of the photos , front on I guess there's a decent gap , incidentally I just noticed a small gap in one of the lower pics . I just thought that the diagonal edge was touching the sloping stairs ...


Thanks for the reply I have checked the gap between the stairs and the viv and there is a gap about half an inch to an inch, I didn't realise the floor was so far out


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Well he did well to get the ' angle ' the same as the stairs . Just thought it would look kinda odd if the sloping edge was touching the stairs ...


----------

